# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Αυστραλίς [America, Australis, Italis, Noga, Alferdoss, American Star]

## mastrokostas

Καράβι όμορφο, με ιστορία !Κουβάλησε όχι και λίγους Έλληνες μετανάστες !Από τα καταστρώματα του πολλά δακρυσμένα μάτια είδαν για τελευταία φορά την Ελλάδα και το Πειραιά ,φεύγοντας με όνειρα για την Αυστραλία . 
Και τώρα κομμένο στα δυο ,διαλύεται σιγά-σιγά από τα κύματα του Ατλαντικού εκεί στην Τενεριφη ! 



*Built by*
*Newport News** Shipbuilding & Dry Dock*
*Launched*
*1939*
*Retired from US Lines*
*1965*
*Naval Architects*
*Gibbs & Cox, New York*
*Interior Architects*
*Eggers & Higgins, New York*
*Interior Design*
*Smyth,Urquart,Marckwald, NY*
*Full Displacement, tons*
*35440*
*Length*
*723 ft*
*Breadth*
*93' 6"*
*Number of Decks*
*10*
*Public Spaces*
*23*
*Maximum speed*
*Over 25 knots*
*First class passengers*
*519*
*Cabin class passengers*
*414*
*Tourist class passengers*
*116*

----------


## nala

kala, epatha , fobero post.... re gamoto , ayta ta karabia den eine san na exoun psixi???? adikia den eine na pethenoun toso adoksa???

Den ksero alla sxedon epireastike h diathesi mou me aytes tis fotos.

----------


## mastrokostas

Σαν λιοντάρι που αργοπεθαίνει !
Σε αυτόν τον αγώνα, δυστυχώς πάντα η θάλασσα κερδίζει !!

----------


## vassilisman

kseroume pws kateleikse ekei ?

----------


## vassilisman

stin prymni toy sto onoma leei ti lexi star . sigoyra einai to  :Confused: "Australis" ?

----------


## mastrokostas

> stin prymni toy sto onoma leei ti lexi star . sigoyra einai to "Australis" ?


Εδω θα διαβασεις τα παντα .Απο τοτε που λεγοταν SS America εως και την τελευταια μερα του ,σαν SS American star .


http://www.ss-australis.com/enter.htm

----------


## vassilisman

THANXtahnx mastrokwsta!   <alitheia,,  :Wink: me ti Gwgoyla exeis kamia sxesi ??>

----------


## Petros

Ασε εχει διερευνηθει το σεναριο πολλες φορες. Το εψαξα μεχρι να εξαντλησω καθε αμφιβολια.

Δυστυχως τιποτα :Sad:

----------


## vassilisman

krimaaaaaaaaaaaa...

----------


## vassilisman

http://www.ss-australis.com/paultrafalgar.jpg 


telos ..

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα μπορείτε να δείτε το τέλος του πρώην ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ του Χανδρή. 
Το πλοίο εξώκειλε στις 18/1/93, και κατάφερε να αντέξει στη φθορά των στοιχείων της φύσης για 15 σχεδόν χρόνια, αποδεικνύοντας τη στιβαρότητα της κατασκευής του.

Σε αυτήν την σελίδα μπορείτε να δείτε την εικόνα που παρουσίαζε το εσωτερικό λίγο πριν μας αφήσει για το τελευταίο ταξίδι του.

Και μια δική μου φωτο από τότε που στόλιζε τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.

untitled1.jpg

----------


## kalypso

AUSTRALIS-1.jpg

AUSTRALIS1976.jpg

το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ τον Μαιο του 1976 στην Αυστραλία.

----------


## JASON12345

Γιατί δεν το κόβανε να τελειώνουμε παρά το αφήνουνε σε αυτή την ακτή στην Τενερίφη;

----------


## Ellinis

Καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες kalypso. 




> Γιατί δεν το κόβανε να τελειώνουμε παρά το αφήνουνε σε αυτή την ακτή στην Τενερίφη;


Για τον ίδιο λόγο που δεν κόβουνε όλα τα ναυάγια που βρίσκονται σε αβαθή νερά απομονωμένων περιοχών. Γιατί το κόστος να πάει ένα συνεργείο για να κάνει τη δουλειά είναι μεγάλο, συχνά μεγαλύτερο από το κέρδος απο τη πώληση του σκραπ.
Εδώ δεν κόβουν αυτά που είναι δίπλα στον Πειραιά.

Τουλάχιστον μπορούμε να δούμε ακόμη κάποια σκαριά άλλων εποχών, εστώ και σε αυτήν την κατάσταση.

----------


## Νικόλας

Φίλε ellinis να σου πω προτιμώ να τα θυμάμαι με μια γλυκιά ανάμνηση παρά να τα βλέπω(κ ειδεικά ιστορικά κ όμορφα σκαριά)να αργοπαιθένουν και να τα βλέπω σε αυτά τα χάλια

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ στην νέα Υόρκη σαν America .

----------


## CHERMA

Ακόμα ένα site με φωτογραφίες και το φιλμάκι από το YouTube : 

http://www.marinekameradschaft-muenchen.de/wrack.htm 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLDuMCBC3lQ*

----------


## karystos

To ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα ως NOGA δίπλα στο ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ και ως ALFERDOSS, όνομα που δεν γράφτηκε ποτέ πάνω στο πλοίο.


noga.jpg

alferdoss.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Παρατηρήστε πως είχε σπάσει στα δύο η τελευταία βάρκα της αριστερής του πλευράς. Ίσως από καποιο άλλο πλοίο της ντάνας που να το ακούμπησε σε κάποια θαλασσοταραχή;

Κάποια στιγμή νομίζω το 1989 το καράβι παρουσίασε εισροή υδάτων και προκειμένου να σωθεί το τραβήξανε σε ρηχά νερά και το προσάραξαν στην παραλία του Ασπρόπυργου, εκεί περίπου που ήταν για χρόνια "καθισμένα" τα τελευταία απομεινάρια του στόλου των Τυπάδων. 

Κατόπιν το στεγανοποιήσαν και επέστρεψε στη μέση του κόλπου. Από αυτήν την οικοιοθελή προσάραξη του έμειναν τα σχετικά σημάδια στο σκαρί που ίσα διακρίνονται στη δεύτερη φώτο.

Θυμάμαι οτι πέρναγα με το αυτοκίνητο και το είδα ξαφνικά τόσα κοντά στην εθνική που δεν το είχα ξαναδεί. Δυστηχώς ωσπού να ξαναπάω να το φωτογραφήσω απο κοντά, το είχαν ήδη τραβήξει στη γνωστή μακρινή του θέση.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια φωτογραφία του 1990 (από μεγάλη απόσταση δυστηχώς) μετά από την προσάραξη του στον Ασπρόπυργο. 

Παρατηρήστε τα σημάδια που έμειναν από το ατύχημα και τη σπασμένη αλυσίδα της αγκυρας.

noga 0197.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Απο οτι φαινεται πρεπει να προσαραξε για τα καλα... Σπανια φωτο, ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Haddock

Για να το θυμηθούμε στα νιάτα του κατά τον ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό του στο Newport της Virginia.

Copyright: William Miller

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί κάποιος γκουρου του photoshop να μας καθαρισει αυτές τις φώτο και να μας την ανεβασει;
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3996754...7603130988613/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3996754...7603130988613/

----------


## Haddock

Απόστολε, μπορείς να δεις όλο το σετ φωτογραφιών του κ. Fred εδώ Έχει αρκετά ποστάλια του Χανδρή και θα χαρείτε τον Θεόφιλο ως Abel Tasman.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μπορεί κάποιος γκουρου του photoshop να μας καθαρισει αυτές τις φώτο και να μας την ανεβασει;


Φίλε μου *Απόστολε* το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο να ''καθαριστούν'' οι φώτο.
Είναι κανένα μισάωρο δουλειά, και δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κάποιος και ''γκουρού''  :Razz:  του Photoshop για να την κάνει.

Το θέμα είναι *πως* τις ανεβάζεις μετά, αφου θα είναι μια ξεκάθαρη *επέμβαση* (έστω και καθαρισμού) σε δουλειά άλλου.  :Wink: 

Σημ. *Κοίταξε τα EMAIL σου.....*  :Wink: 

Σημ. 2 Μα καλά, ...κάτω τα είχαν βάλει και τα πατάγανε ??? Λίγο αέρα-σπρέι δεν είχαν να τα ''φυσήξουν'' πριν τα σκανάρουν ???  :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα μία φώτο του πλοίου
C1968_Chandris_Liner_Australis_at_the_Passenger_Terminal_rdax_1024x802.jpg

http://www.fremantleports.com.au/About/Port.asp

----------


## kalypso

μία ακουαρέλλα του πλοίου από ένα ημερολόγιο με πλοία Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών...

----------


## Ellinis

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία σε πρώτο πλάνο φαίνεται το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ των Αγαπητών αλλά σε δεύτερο πλάνο είναι μια σπάνια εικόνα. Το άλλοτε ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ ως AMERICA με τα σινιάλα της αποτυχημένη Venture Cruise Line. 

JPM-0806-WOW-302.jpg
Πηγή

Ο Χανδρής πούλησε το 1979 το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ για $5 εκατ. σε αυτήν την Αμερικάνικη εταιρία που του ξαναέδωσε το αρχικό του όνομα AMERICA και το έβαλε να κάνει ολιγοήμερες κρουαζιέρες από τη Νέα Υόρκη. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν εξαιρετικά κακό μιας και το πλοίο φαίνεται πως είχε μείνει χωρίς συντήρηση.
Έτσι εκπληστειριάστηκε και το πήρε πίσω ο Χανδής για $1 εκατ. και το ονόμασε ΙΤΑΛΙΣ. Με λίγα λόγια, ένα ωραίο κέρδος 4 εκατομμυρίων δολλαρίων και του έμεινε και το πλοίο... 

¶λλη φωτογραφία του στις ντάνες της Ελευσίνας εδώ, και προσαραγμένο ως NOGA εδώ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Σάβατο, εντελώς τυχαία παίζοντας με το τηλεκοντρόλ της τηλεόρασης έπεσα σε μία παλιά ασπρόμαυρη ελληνική ταινία νομίζω στην ΕΤ3, με τον Ν. Ξανθόπουλο όπου η σκηνή ήταν στην Δραπετσώνα με φόντο πίσω από τον Ξανθόπουλο το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ σε μετασκευή με την προσθήκη των καμπινών πρύμα στο Lido deck. Στην ίδια σκηνή δείχνει και το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ σε μετασκευή σε Φέρρυ. Πρέπει να ήταν 1965.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία ενός υπέροχου ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ, να αναχωρεί από το Southampton το 1977, στην τελευταία του χρονιά ως υπερωκεάνειο.
Ακολούθησε η σύντομη δραστηριοποίηση του ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο και ο μακρός παροπλισμός στην Ελευσίνα.

Όταν πουλήθηκε το 1980 και μετανομάστηκε NOGA, είχαν κυκλοφορήσει διάφορες φήμες για το τι θα απογίνει. Όπως οτι θα το μετασκευάζαν σε πλωτή φυλακή στο Γκάλβεστον του Τέξας, σε ξενοδοχείο στη δυτική Αφρική, σε εκθεσιακό κέντρο στο Μόντρεαλ και άλλα διάφορα.

AUSTRALIS-01.jpg
Φωτογραφία του Don Smith από το βιβλίο _Liner_ του William H. Miller

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To AUSTRALIS λεγεται οτι  στον πρωτο δεξαμενισμο του εκαναν αμμοβολη και  βγηκε μια μορφη πλαστικοποιησης η οποια ειχε σκοπο νεα εξομαλνει το <δοντι > προς τα εξω που εκαναν οι καρφωτες λαμαρινες κοντρα στη φορα του πλοιου με αποτελεσμα να χασει ταχυτητα αυτα συμφωνα με καποιο ανωτερο στελεχος του χανδρη πρωην α μηχανικο κτλ ξερει κανεις κατι περισσοτερο να μας πει?

----------


## a.molos

Στο χθεσινό ΒΗΜΑGAZINO, δημοσιευθηκε αυτή η φωτογραφία, η οποία αποτελεί κομμάτι μιας θεματικής έκθεσης ελλήνων & ξένων φωτογράφων που γίνεται στην Θεσσαλονίκη, με θέμα τον κύκλο του νερού. 
Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφη και πολύ σκληρή συνάμα, οπως και οι προηγούμενες που παρουσιάσθηκαν, απο τον αργό θάνατο αυτού του εξαιρετικού πλοίου, που στόλιζε τον " κόλπο των θαυμάτων " ακόμη και ως παροπλισμένο!
italis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

10 χρόνια άντεξε εκτεθειμένο στη μανία της θάλασσας. Οι ντόπιοι κάνανε και το σχετικό πλιάτσικο τις πρώτες ημέρες. Ξυλώσανε ο,τι μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς (μέχρι και το μπαρ) και το μεταφέρανε στη στεριά. 

Κρίμα γιατί φαινόταν πως η προσπάθεια να γίνει ξενοδοχείο στο Πουκέ ήταν σοβαρή. Ένα μήνα είχε μείνει στη δεξαμένη -στο Σκαραμαγκά νομίζω- και είχε πιστοποιηθεί το σκαρί του για τα 10 επόμενα χρόνια.
Να χάμε και καμιά φωτογραφία από το δεξαμενισμό... και τι δεν θα είχε πιάσει από κάτω...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> 10 χρόνια άντεξε εκτεθειμένο στη μανία της θάλασσας. Οι ντόπιοι κάνανε και το σχετικό πλιάτσικο τις πρώτες ημέρες. Ξυλώσανε ο,τι μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς (μέχρι και το μπαρ) και το μεταφέρανε στη στεριά. 
> 
> Κρίμα γιατί φαινόταν πως η προσπάθεια να γίνει ξενοδοχείο στο Πουκέ ήταν σοβαρή. Ένα μήνα είχε μείνει στη δεξαμένη -στο Σκαραμαγκά νομίζω- και είχε πιστοποιηθεί το σκαρί του για τα 10 επόμενα χρόνια.
> Να χάμε και καμιά φωτογραφία από το δεξαμενισμό... και τι δεν θα είχε πιάσει από κάτω...


Aris this is another of my original Chandris Lines photos which I obtained from the old head office in London at Bishopsgate many years ago. The Australis was a truly beautiful ocean liner! Henry.

scan0038.jpg

----------


## poliv21

γιατι σε μια φωτογραφια το πλοιο εχει ενα φουγαρο και σε αλλη δυο?

----------


## Ellinis

Γιατί το 1979 το μπροστινό φουγάρο -που ήταν για λόγους αισθητικής- αφαιρέθηκε. Έχει γραφτεί πως αφαιρέθηκε γιατί είχε παρουσιάσει διάβρωση.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ως ΙΤΑΛΙΣ και μετά ήταν με ένα φουγάρο. Σαν ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ ήταν πάντα με δύο.

----------


## Rocinante

Encyclopedia Americana.(1969)
Ψαχνουμε λοιπον για πλοια. Ας παμε...
SHIPBUILDING INDUSTRY AND CONSTRUCTION.
Ενα σχολιο συνοδευει την ακολουθη φωτογραφια.
"The America as she appeared on her launching day. Note the overhead crane ways which served to hoist her many structural components into position."

σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is an old advertisement of _Chandris Lines_. This one is advertising his regular route to Australia (_Australis,_ _Ellinis,_ _Patris_ and _Queen Frederica_) as well as the route to Halifax and New York (_Americanis_).

The document is from the _1969 Athlitiki Protohronia_ that was issued in November 1968. it is of some value also for its cover shows five Greek Olympic winners of 1968 ... _Petros Galaktopoulos (1), Christos Papanikolaou (2), Nikos Karypides (3), Othon Moschides (4)_ and _Panayiotis Koulingas (5)_

Handris2.jpg

________
1. Bronze 1968, silver 1972 http://www.sports-reference.com/olym...opoulos-1.html and http://www.filahalloffame.com/galaktopoulos.html
2. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christos_Papanikolaou
3. Fourth 1968 http://www.sports-reference.com/olym...rypidis-1.html
4. Fourth 1968 http://www.sports-reference.com/olym...skhidis-1.html
5. Fifth 1968, eighth 1964

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υ/Κ *Αυστραλις*...

10101.jpg
_καρτποσταλ της Chandris Lines_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA* has already told us for a film with shots of r*econstaruction of "Australis"*
We can see now these shots of a film of *Apostolos Tegopoulos "Perifrona me glukia mou*" ( I don't know the english version of the film).
*Haddok, Ellinis,* *TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA* *and I* have found these shots and we dedicate to all of you

It' a dramatic film with Nikos Xantopoulos (well-Known greek actor).

The film was produced in *1965.*

In the same film we can see, also, some shots of the reconstruction of *"Heraklion"* (ex; *"Leicestershire")*
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=25038&page=5

_"Australis" in Perama_
Pantelis Zervos (very good old greek actor)

Australis.jpg

Australis 10.jpg

Xandris.jpg

_In a small caffe in Perama._
I don't know if this ship is "*Australis"*
Kostas Kazakos and Nikos Xanthopoulos

Perama.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Την ώρα που ο καμεραμάν τράβαγε τα παραπάνω πλάνα, ένας φωτογράφος έπαιρνε μια φωτογραφία της ακτής στο Ξαβέρι. Η συνύπαρξη του με το ΧΑΝΙΑ και η ίδια θέση που έχουν σε ταινία και φωτογραφία με κάνουν να πιστεύω πως και η ταινία είναι τραβηγμένη στο Ξαβέρι. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι πως αντί για το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ εμφανίζεται δίπλα στο ΧΑΝΙΑ ένα από τα υπερωκεάνεια του Λάτση.

Λεπτομέρεια από *αυτή* τη φωτογραφία, με τις εργασίες στην πρύμνη του ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ να έχουν ήδη ξεκινήσει.

austr1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΑΜΕRICA στολισμένο, ετοιμο για την καθέλκυση του. 
Από το ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο του περιοδικού LIFE.

america launch.jpgamerica laucnh2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν υπαρχουν πια τετοιες γραμμες!

----------


## esperos

¶ς  πάμε  30  χρόνια  πίσω  σαν  τούτες  τις  μέρες,  Ιούλιος  του  1979.
Με τα πενιχρά  τότε  φωτογραφικά  μέσα  που  διαθέταμε.
Πρωϊνή  άφιξη  στην  Γένοβα.

ITALIS a.jpg

ITALIS b.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ως ΙΤΑΛΙΣ, βέβαια

----------


## Ellinis

¶λλες δύο άκρως ιστορικές φωτογραφίες από τον φίλο esperos. Και ιδιαίτερα σπάνιες, μόνο 2-3 φωτογραφίες κυκλοφορούν που να το δείχνουν ως ΙΤΑΛΙΣ.

Πάντως, ακόμα και με ένα φουγάρο παρέμενε ένα πανέμορφο καράβι... βασιλοβάπορο!

----------


## gtogias

> ¶ς πάμε 30 χρόνια πίσω σαν τούτες τις μέρες, Ιούλιος του 1979.
> Με τα πενιχρά τότε φωτογραφικά μέσα που διαθέταμε.
> Πρωϊνή άφιξη στην Γένοβα.
> 
> ITALIS a.jpg
> 
> ITALIS b.jpg



Εξαιρετικές. Μπορεί να είχατε φτωχά μέσα, αλλά είχατε και πλοία άξια θαυμασμού.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Υπάρχουν φανατικοί φίλοι των Χανδρέικων καραβιών από επιβάτες αλλά και πληρώματα ή staff. Να ένα blog για ότι θα θέλατε να μάθετε για το καράβι με πολύ πλούσιο υλικό.
http://www.ssaustralishomepage.co.uk/

----------


## mastrokostas

Ένα βίντεο βρήκα που δείχνει το άδοξο τέλος αυτού του πλοίου !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLDuM...eature=related

----------


## Hlias

Πολύ άσχημο ένα πλοίο με μεγάλη ιστορία να έχει τέτοιο τέλος...  :Sad:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βρήκα αυτές τις 2 φωτογραφίες στο shipsnostalgia η πρωτη σαν ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ στην Μελβούρνη, και η δεύτερη ως ΙΤΑΛΙΣ να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι της Τζένοβας. Οι δύο τσιμινιέρες κάνουν μεγάλη διαφορά στην εμφάνιση του καραβιού.

----------


## Ellinis

H δεύτερη είναι δια χειρός Antonio Scrimali, μια από τις τέσσερις γνωστές φωτογραφίες του ΙΤΑLIS. Οι δύο είναι αυτές που μας χάρισε ο esperos και η 4η είναι αυτή εδώ -επίσης του Scrimali.

----------


## britanis

look this picture
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/205485

----------


## Ellinis

> Ένα μήνα είχε μείνει στη δεξαμένη -στο Σκαραμαγκά νομίζω- και είχε πιστοποιηθεί το σκαρί του για τα 10 επόμενα χρόνια.
> Να χάμε και καμιά φωτογραφία από το δεξαμενισμό... και τι δεν θα είχε πιάσει από κάτω...


Ένας χρόνος πέρασε από τότε που έκανα το παρακάτω σχόλιο και τελικά βρέθηκε αυτό που έψαχνα!

Να το λοιπόν, το άλλοτε ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ στη δεξαμενή των Ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά σε προετοιμασία για τη ρυμούλκηση στην Ταϋλάνδη. 

Απίστευτες ναυπηγικές γραμμές και απίστευτη χλωρίδα και πανίδα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  στα βρεχάμενα! Δεκαπέντε χρόνια πρέπει να είχαν περάσει από τον προηγούμενο δεξαμενισμό του...

AMERICAN STAR at the drydock of Skaramagas in preparation for the tow to Thailand. 

Image1.jpg
πηγή: Steamboat Bill

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> To AUSTRALIS λεγεται οτι  στον πρωτο δεξαμενισμο του εκαναν αμμοβολη και  βγηκε μια μορφη πλαστικοποιησης η οποια ειχε σκοπο νεα εξομαλνει το <δοντι > προς τα εξω που εκαναν οι καρφωτες λαμαρινες κοντρα στη φορα του πλοιου με αποτελεσμα να χασει ταχυτητα αυτα συμφωνα με καποιο ανωτερο στελεχος του χανδρη πρωην α μηχανικο κτλ ξερει κανεις κατι περισσοτερο να μας πει?


Στην παραπανω φωτο του δεξαμενισμου ειναι εμφανες αυτο που ειχα γραψει παλαιοτερα

----------


## Hlias

Πολύ εντυπωσιακή φωτό.... Η πλώρη του μ'αρέσει πάρα πολύ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κατάπλους του υπερωκεανίου *Australis* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.  30/11/1964

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...950&thid=16464

A1.jpgA2.jpg

----------


## Panos V

Καλή χρονιά.
Αντί μόνο για χρόνια πολλά έφτιαξα αυτήν την εικόνα με το ναυάγιο του Australis που βρήκα σε κάποιο site και με το ποίημα του Κ. Καβάφη που νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει στις όποιες μνήμες προσπαθούνε να μην σβηστούν από τον χρόνο.

Η μετάφραση στα αγγλικά είναι του Ιωάννη Καβάφη (αδελφού του ποιητή) από τις εκδόσεις Ίκαρος.

Australis 103.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Panos V η δημιουργία σου είναι πολύ ωραία. Το καράβι αντιστάθηκε για 10 και χρόνια στα στοιχεία της φύσης. Έμενε εκεί σε πείσμα του καιρού...

Μερικές φορές η μοίρα παίζει περίεργα παιχνίδια. Αν δεν είχε 11 μποφώρ όταν πέρναγε από τα Κανάρια ίσως το καράβι να ήταν σήμερα ένα στολίδι στο Πουκέτ. Ίσως και να το είχε καταστρέψει το τσουνάμι, ίσως και να μην είχε γίνει τίποτα, ίσως...

----------


## Panos V

Βρήκα στο αρχείο το παλιό ημερολόγιο του AUSTRALIS των ετών 1972-1975.
Το θυμάμαι να διακοσμεί πολλά γραφεία αξιωματικών κάτω από το κρύσταλλο του τραπεζιού.
AUSTRALIS 1972-1975a.jpg
AUSTRALIS 1972-1975b.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δειχνει πολυ περισσοτερο το βαπορι με το γκρι και ακομα περισσοτερο με το ασπρο.

----------


## Panos V

Προσοχή το μπροστινό φουγάρο ήταν ψεύτικο.
Αυτή η κάρτα με την καλλιτεχνική απεικόνιση του "Australis" ως "West Point" κατά την διάρκεια του πολέμου, το δείχνει ψευδώς να καπνίζει και από τα δύο φουγάρα.
ss-australis-westpointcard.jpg
Την εικόνα αυτή αναδημοσιεύω από το πολύ καλό site:
http://www.ss-australis.com/index.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δημοσιευσις για την αγορα του *Αυστραλις* (29 Αυγουστου 1964). Εφημερις_ Ελευθερια

_19640829 America.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καράβι όμορφο, με ιστορία !Κουβάλησε όχι και λίγους Έλληνες μετανάστες !Από τα καταστρώματα του πολλά δακρυσμένα μάτια είδαν για τελευταία φορά την Ελλάδα και το Πειραιά ,φεύγοντας με όνειρα για την Αυστραλία . 
> Και τώρα κομμένο στα δυο ,διαλύεται σιγά-σιγά από τα κύματα του Ατλαντικού εκεί στην Τενεριφη !


Have you seen this extraordinary video on YouTube???  It is worth your time. Very vivid photos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLDuMCBC3lQ&feature=related

1.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Ακόμη και μια φορά να έχεις ταξιδέψει με πλοίο , αυτό το βίντεο θα σε συγκλονίσει ! :Sad: 
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ που το ανακαλύψατε !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

This interesting brochure has one of the few good photos I have ever seen of her as the Italis........even with one funnel she was beautiful !!

Although I don't think she ever operated these cruises?

Henry.

scan0378.jpgscan0379.jpg

scan0380.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

She did Henry for the 1979 spring-summer season only. Here is one of the pictures posted by Esperos a few pages back in the same thread depicting the ship arriving at Genoa in 1979. More info here: http://www.ssaustralishomepage.co.uk/history1.html

----------


## Ellinis

I have never seen a brochure for ITALIS before thanks Henry!

If the photos are actually from her (which I believe) then she looked quite smart. I thought that by that time she would be rather outdated with worn out interiors. But she was'nt.
As for the photo of the ship, notice that mast is not in the correct position. Hence, it is a retouched photo of AUSTRALIS...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αλλες εποχες....
Εδω στις 6 Μαιου 1956!
19560506 America.jpg

I do not believe we have seen Greek ads of *Australis*... Here is one from November 19, 1964 announcing a trip to Australia...
19641119 Australis.jpg

----------


## britanis

this is a new postcard
i foundet here in a shop

"the secret of your succsess is,when anything i wrong,it was another" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

nicholas when the transleting is wrong,please write new :Cool:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> this is a new postcard
> i foundet here in a shop
> 
> "the secret of your succsess is,when anything i wrong,it was another"
> 
> nicholas when the transleting is wrong,please write new


*The secret of success is to make others responsible for your errors*

_"Το μυστικο της επιτυχιας ειναι να κανεις αλλους υπευθυνους για τα λαθη σου"_

(Πρεπει να παραδεχθω οτι δεν μεταφραζεται καθολου καλα στα Ελληνικα, ειδικα σε σχεση με ενα πολυαγαπημενο πλοιο που δεν εκανε τιποτε κακο για να βρεθει σε τετοια θεση)

----------


## britanis

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

have anyone a idea the high of the funnel?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> I have never seen a brochure for ITALIS before thanks Henry!
> 
> If the photos are actually from her (which I believe) then she looked quite smart. I thought that by that time she would be rather outdated with worn out interiors. But she was'nt.
> As for the photo of the ship, notice that mast is not in the correct position. Hence, it is a retouched photo of AUSTRALIS...


Dear friends, here is an interesting Chandris publication from 1977 reviewing the outstanding career of this great vessel!

Enjoy, Henry.

scan0457.jpg

scan0458.jpg

scan0459.jpg

scan0460.jpg

scan0461.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Also some pages from an excellent brochure giving details and pictures of her impressive public rooms.

Henry.

scan0462.jpg

scan0463.jpg

scan0464.jpg

scan0465.jpg

scan0466.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το 1978 μετά την πώλησή του από τους Χανδρήδες στην Venture Cruises για κρουαζιέρες από την Νέα Υόρκη με το παλιό του όνομα America, το πλοίο έκανε δύο πολυτάραχες κρουαζιέρες εν μέσω διαμαρτυριών των επιβατών πολλοί από τους οποίους αρνήθηκαν να ταξιδέψουν μαζί του. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι από την στιγμή που η νέα εταιρία του το παρέλαβε από τους Χανδρήδες, χρησιμοποιώντας ανειδίκευτο και χαμηλοαμοιβόμενο προσωπικό προσπάθησε να σουλουπώσει το καράβι βάφοντας πρόχειρα τις σκουριές και επισκευάζοντας τα απολύτως απαραίτητα. Το πλοίο είχε πολλά προβλήματα με τα υδραυλικά και τις αποχετεύσεις του, υπήρχε εκτεταμένη φθορά παντού, ο κλιματισμός υπολειτουργούσε, η καθαριότητα στους εσωτερικούς χώρους ανύπαρκτη (πολλοί επιβάτες ισχυρίστηκαν ότι είδαν κατσαρίδες και ποντίκια) και πολλές καμπίνες κλειστές λόγω των προβλημάτων με τα υδραυλικά μειώνοντας σημαντικά την χωρητικότητα του σε επιβάτες. Να αναφέρω εδώ ότι η εταιρία είχε πουλήσει τις περισσότερες καμπίνες πριν τις κρουαζιέρες και λόγω των προβλημάτων με τις μη κατοικήσιμες καμπίνες πολλοί επιβάτες που είχαν επιβιβαστεί και δεν βρήκαν τελικά καμπίνα διαθέσιμη, αναγκάστηκαν να αποβιβαστούν με λάντζες ενώ το πλοίο αναχωρούσε από το λιμάνι της Ν. Υόρκης. Μετά από τις δύο επισοδειακές κρουαζιέρες η εταιρία χρεωκόπησε αφήνοντας το πλήρωμα, που ήταν σχεδόν όλοι αλλοδαποί, απλήρωτο και το πλοίο κατασχέθηκε. Οι Χανδρήδες το ξαναγόρασαν, με σημαντικά χαμηλότερη αξία από αυτή που το πούλησαν (4.000.000 δολλάρια κέρδος όπως γράφει και ο φίλος Ellinis), και το έφεραν πίσω στην Ελλάδα για να το παροπλίσουν πριν το μετασκευάσουν και το ονομάσουν Ιταλίς.
Η φωτογραφία στην Νέα Υόρκη από την σύντομη μαύρη περίοδό του αυτή, από το shipsnostalgia.

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως τα λες... από εκεί ξεκίνησε η κατηφόρα που ολοκληρώθηκε με την προφανώς αποτυχημένη σεζόν ως ΙΤΑΛΙΣ.

Και όλα αυτά για να περάσει τη δεκαετία του 80 παροπλισμένο, με ένα σορό φήμες για το τι θα απογίνει...

----------


## britanis

what is that ???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ellinis

Hmm... are you starting a new project Andy?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Όπως τα λες... από εκεί ξεκίνησε η κατηφόρα που ολοκληρώθηκε με την προφανώς αποτυχημένη σεζόν ως ΙΤΑΛΙΣ.
> 
> Και όλα αυτά για να περάσει τη δεκαετία του 80 παροπλισμένο, με ένα σορό φήμες για το τι θα απογίνει...


Προφανώς το καράβι είχε καταπονηθεί πολύ από τόσα χρόνια που ταξίδευε αρχικά στον Β. Ατλαντικό και μετά στον Ν. Ειρηνικό και είχε υποστεί πολλές φθορές από την εποχή Χανδρή. Η μετασκευή του από τον Χανδρή στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο Ιταλίς το 1979 μάλλον ήταν επιφανειακή γιατί ήταν σύντομη χρονικά και όχι εκτεταμένη και αποκλείω ότι ξεπέρασε όλα τα προβλήματα υδραυλικών και αποχετεύσεων όπως και τις εκτεταμένες φθορές που είχε. Αν σκεφτούμε και τις ενεργοβόρες τουρμπινομηχανές του που με την πετρελαϊκή κρίση του 1979 πρέπει να έκαναν το καράβι οικονομικά ζημιογόνο (με τα συνεχή stand by των λιμανιών της κρουαζιέρας), καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί το νέο επιχείρημα του Χανδρή δεν είχε μέλλον και το πλοίο οδηγήθηκε στον παροπλισμό. Παραπλήσια ιστορία με αυτή του Regina Magna.

----------


## britanis

> Hmm... are you starting a new project Andy?


 :Very Happy: not 1........two new projects
1.AUSTRALIS
2.AMERICAN STAR:-D WRECK :Wink:

----------


## britanis

**************2.AMERICAN STAR:-D WRECK :Wink: [/QUOTE]***********

have she at her last voyage lifeboats on bord ??? :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

she only had one lifeboat in place, the first one on the right hand side.

----------


## britanis

> she only had one lifeboat in place, the first one on the right hand side.


 
greeeeeeeeeeeat  :Razz: 
i  :Mad: "like" :Mad:  to built  lifeboats

----------


## britanis

here the first pictures from the bug :Wink: and pool :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## britanis

not finish but.................90%
can anyone write me the stern port of *****?
australis was in "english" but the port in ***** :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> not finish but.................90%
> can anyone write me the stern port of *****?
> australis was in "english" but the port in *****


It is Amazing!!!

----------


## gtogias

> not finish but.................90%
> can anyone write me the stern port of *****?
> australis was in "english" but the port in *****


Incredible work.

----------


## britanis

thanks and the ****** I MEAN *****

----------


## Ellinis

Well done Andy! The ***** translation of Piraeus is ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ

----------


## britanis

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks ;-))))))))))))))))))))))
why i can not write here your country??? only *********!????

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ στο Σύδνεϋ το 1966 με την λευκή φορεσιά και το πρυμιό άλμπουρο που το 1968 αφαιρέθηκε και προστέθηκε η προέκταση στην πίσω τσιμινιέρα, μαζί με την αλλαγή στην γκρι φορεσιά. 

Πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## britanis

the australis drive again for ever

----------


## britanis

more under www.kartonist.de
and the next projekt is the american star :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> the australis drive again for ever


Fantastic Andy, another great achievement......Well done !!

All the best, Henry :Smile:

----------


## britanis

> Fantastic Andy, another great achievement......Well done !!
> 
> All the best, Henry


 
and this one ??????????

----------


## britanis

or this one ?????????

----------


## britanis

and more :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## britanis

and finaly the last pictures of my wreck projekt

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> and finaly the last pictures of my wreck projekt


Fantastic work !! What can I say......you are a real genius.

Well done yet again
Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

This is great Andy! I love the way you did the angry seas...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Bravo Andy, it is truly magnificent. It looks very real. Maybe Melody next?

----------


## Ellinis

Στο shipsnostalgia έχει ανέβει μια εξαιρετική _φωτογραφία_ του 1984 ως ΑLFERDOSS. 
Στο βάθος πίσω του διακρίνονται και τα ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ, ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ και ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ.

Η φωτογραφία είχε τραβηχθεί το Σεπτέμβριο του 1987. Ακριβώς ένα χρόνο πριν, το πλοίο είχε εξετασθεί για να χρησιμεύσει ως κατάλλυμα των σεισμόπλοικτων στην Καλαμάτα. Κάτι που δεν έγινε, είτε γιατί μπορεί ήδη να μην ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση είτε γιατί προσφέρθηκε από τον Γιάννη Λάτση το ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ 9.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πολύ ωραία πόζα του ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ να αφήνει πίσω του τη Λισσαβώνα στο τελευταίο του υπερωκεάνιο ταξίδι το Νοέμβριο του 1977. 
Από το φακό του Πορτογάλλου καραβολάτρη L.Correira.

img103.jpg
πηγή (σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση)

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Absolutely beautiful photo of this majestic ship........thanks for sharing Aris.

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Indeed Henry, she had the looks! I guess it is FUNCHAL which is in front of her bow?

Since, you liked her here is another shot of her leaving the Tagus River, again in this last round the world voyage in November 1977.
A bit weather bitten but that's part of the ships charachter!
Photo again taken by L.M.Correira.

Image1.jpg
Source

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Indeed Henry, she had the looks! I guess it is FUNCHAL which is in front of her bow?
> 
> Since, you liked her here is another shot of her leaving the Tagus River, again in this last round the world voyage in November 1977.
> A bit weather bitten but that's part of the ships charachter!
> Photo again taken by L.M.Correira.
> 
> Image1.jpg
> Source


Let's not forget that each trip to and from Australia would last almost a month spent most of the time in rough weather, and not so many ports in between. I would like to contribute with yet another beautiful picture taken by Luis Miguel Correia at Lisbon with a dramatic close up of that graceful bow:

source http://lmcshipsandthesea.blogspot.co...andris%20Lines

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Superb Aris, thank you .....those Chandris funnels are incredible!

Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Από το blog του Ken Ironside S.S. Australis Homepage, ο οποίος εργάστηκε σαν γυμναστής πάνω στο πλοίο, υπάρχει ένα link με αποκόμματα εφημερίδων του 1970, όπως αυτό http://www.ssaustralishomepage.co.uk/firestory.pdf , που περιγράφουν την φωτιά στο galley του πλοίου η οποία όμως σβήστηκε από τις συντονισμένες προσπάθειες του πληρώματος, χωρίς να υπάρξουν θύματα:

Here is one of the newspaper clips from 1970 following the fire in the ship's galley which fortunately was contained and extinguished by the crew without injuries. From Ken Ironside's blog S.S. Australis Homepage.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Australis_ photos

A1.jpgA2.jpg

Source: Museum Victoria, Melbourne, Australia
http://museumvictoria.com.au/discove...ets/australis/

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ σε δεξαμενισμό, ίσως στο Southampton.
Πλώρη καραβίσια, που άντε να βρεις σήμερα παρόμοια!

Από τη συλλογή του ¶γγλου καραβολάτρη Albert Novelli.

Australis drydocked.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το αρχοντικό AUSTRALIS πλαγιοδετημένο στο Southampton. Ήταν ένα από τα τελευταία υπερωκεάνεια που σταμάτησαν τους τακτικούς πλοές τους. 

Από το εξώφυλλο του περιοδικού Ship's Monthly, τεύχος Ιουλίου 1977. 

australis SM 7-77.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στιβαροτης!Αν και το 1977 πρεπει να ηταν ασπρο και οχι γκρι.Το γκρι ηταν τον πρωτο καιρο ως μεταβατικο χρωμα απο το μαυρο που ηταν

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βλέποντας την φωτογραφία μου έρχεται στο μυαλό η έκφραση 'Έπιασε τον ταύρο από τα κέρατα".

----------


## Ellinis

> Στιβαροτης!Αν και το 1977 πρεπει να ηταν ασπρο και οχι γκρι.Το γκρι ηταν τον πρωτο καιρο ως μεταβατικο χρωμα απο το μαυρο που ηταν


φίλε Ben, το άσπρο χρώμα το είχε τα πρώτα χρόνια επί Χανδρή. Αρχικά μάλιστα είχε και μια μπλε ρίγα που μετά καταργήθηκε.
Γκρί βάφτηκε το καλοκαίρι του 1968 και τότε αφαιρέθηκε και ο πρυμνιός ιστός που αντικαταστάθηκε από ενα "κέρατο" στο πίσω φουγάρο.
Ίσως το γκρι χρώμα να το προτιμήσανε γιατί σε όσες έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες το έχω δει λευκό φαίνεται οτι υπέφερε από τρεξίματα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είναι και δική μου απορία το γιατί βάφτηκε γκρί και τα άλλα του Χανδρή που διέσχιζαν τους ίδιους ωκεανούς όπως το Πατρίς ή το Ελληνίς ήταν πάντα λευκά. Τρεξίματα δεν είχαν αυτά?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Αμερικα (*America*) οπως το παρουσιασε το _Σκριπ_ στις 17 Μαιου 1939 οταν το πλοιο ηταν στα ναυπηγεια

America1.jpg
America2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Θέλω αυτό το μοντελάκι!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Μια διαφορετική φωτογραφία με τα φουγάρα του τότε AMERICA σε πρώτο πλάνο.

amrica 1955.jpg
πηγή, με τη λεζάντα "Judi and Stuart Berson aboard America 1955".

Και μια πλωριά φωτο από το ντόκο μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ

----------


## esperos

> Μια διαφορετική φωτογραφία με τα φουγάρα του τότε AMERICA σε πρώτο πλάνο.
> 
> amrica 1955.jpg
> πηγή, με τη λεζάντα "Judi and Stuart Berson aboard America 1955".
> 
> Και μια πλωριά φωτο από το ντόκο μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ


Ο  Stuart  πρέπει  να  είναι  συνομήλικος  μου :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από τα πρώτα χρόνια που το πλοίο ταξίδεψε ως ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ, τότε που είχε την μπλε ρίγα στο σκαρί. Σε μια καλοκαιρινή (για την Αυστραλία) κρουαζιέρα προς το Χόμπαρτ της Τασμανίας. 
Όπως βλέπω ο κάβος έχει πέσει από την πλώρη και μια βάρκα πάει να τον μαζέψει για να τον πάει στο ντόκο.

australis cruise to hobart.jpg australis at hobart.jpg
Πηγή© Fred Vanderbom

----------


## τοξοτης

Το πλοίο το καιρό του πολέμου σαν *WEST POINT*   με χρώματα παραλλαγής.

http://paperindustryweb.com/mypage/westpoint2.jpg

http://www.shipscribe.com/usnaux/AP/west_point3-08.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια απίθανη φωτογραφία που δείχνει το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ να αποπλέει από τη Μελβούρνη χωρίς τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκών λόγω κάποιας κόντρας του τοπικού ναυτεργατικού σωματίου και της εταιρίας Χανδρή.
australis bow.jpg

Η μανούβρα ξεκινάει στο προηγούμενο καρέ εδώ
και τελειώνει με την παρακάτω φωτογραφία όπου το πλοίο έχει πια γυρίσει και πάρει ρότα.
australis 12-73.jpg

Δεν τα πήγε και άσχημα για τουρμπινάδικο και χωρίς προπελάκια κλπ.
πηγή © Fred Vanderbom

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H φωτο ειναι απο τα πρωτα χρονια με το ,μεταβατικο, γκρι χρωμα πριν γινει ασπρο

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω Ben ότι το λευκό ήταν το πρώτο του χρώμα και το γκρι μεταγενέστερο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο το βιβλιο για τα πλοια της εταιρειας Χανδρη θυμαμαι οτι επειδη ηταν πιο χρονοβορο το βαψιμο απο μαυρο στο ασπρο προτιμησαν σαν ενδιαμεση λυση το γκρι.Τουλαχιστον ετσι θυμαμαι

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Aπο το βιβλιο για τα πλοια της εταιρειας Χανδρη θυμαμαι οτι επειδη ηταν πιο χρονοβορο το βαψιμο απο μαυρο στο ασπρο προτιμησαν σαν ενδιαμεση λυση το γκρι.Τουλαχιστον ετσι θυμαμαι


Πάντως Ben στις φωτογραφίες της εποχής 77-78 πριν πουληθεί στην πολύπαθη Venture Cruise Line ήταν γκρι.

Από την ελληνική ταινία με τον Ξανθόπουλο το 1965 που μόλις αγοράστηκε από τους Χανδρήδες και μετασκευάζεται βαμένο λευκό.

----------


## Ellinis

> H φωτο ειναι απο τα πρωτα χρονια με το ,μεταβατικο, γκρι χρωμα πριν γινει ασπρο


Kώστα και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αλέξανδρο οτι πρώτα έγινε άσπρο και αργότερα γκρι. Ίσως ο Ωκεανός να το "χάλαγε" πολύ το άσπρο  :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια απίθανη φωτογραφία που δείχνει το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ να αποπλέει από τη Μελβούρνη χωρίς τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκών λόγω κάποιας κόντρας του τοπικού ναυτεργατικού σωματίου και της εταιρίας Χανδρή.
> australis bow.jpg
> 
> Η μανούβρα ξεκινάει στο προηγούμενο καρέ εδώ
> και τελειώνει με την παρακάτω φωτογραφία όπου το πλοίο έχει πια γυρίσει και πάρει ρότα.
> australis 12-73.jpg
> 
> Δεν τα πήγε και άσχημα για τουρμπινάδικο και χωρίς προπελάκια κλπ.
> πηγή © Fred Vanderbom


KAΛΟΜΑΘΑΜΕ ΜΕ PITCH KAI ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑΚΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΧΙΩΤΗΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.ΤΟΤΕ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ Ο ΧΑΝΔΡΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ OUTSIDER THΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μια απίθανη φωτογραφία που δείχνει το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ να αποπλέει από τη Μελβούρνη χωρίς τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκών λόγω κάποιας κόντρας του τοπικού ναυτεργατικού σωματίου και της εταιρίας Χανδρή.
> australis bow.jpg
> 
> Η μανούβρα ξεκινάει στο προηγούμενο καρέ εδώ
> και τελειώνει με την παρακάτω φωτογραφία όπου το πλοίο έχει πια γυρίσει και πάρει ρότα.
> australis 12-73.jpg
> 
> Δεν τα πήγε και άσχημα για τουρμπινάδικο και χωρίς προπελάκια κλπ.
> πηγή © Fred Vanderbom


 
Στη μανούβρα που ξεκινάει διακρίνω μια βάρκα με δύο άτομα ανάμεσα στο πλοίο και το ντόκο (αριστερά από τη δίφυλλη πόρτα) ή τα μάτια μου βλέπουν βαρκούλες.???

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν βλέπω κάποια βάρκα. Ίσως οι αναταράξεις του νερού που γυαλίζει από την αντιηλία να σε ξεγελάσανε.

----------


## Ellinis

Ιανουάριος του 1972 και το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ βρισκόταν στη Μελβούρνη, παρέα με το ιδιαίτερο σουλούπι του ORCADES της P&O-Orient. 
Στο βάθος το GUGLIELMO MARCONI αφήνει το λιμάνι. 

Tρία βαπόρια που εκπροσωπούσαν τρείς διαφορετικές σχολές Αγγλική - Αμερικάνικη - Ιταλική. Έτσι για να μπορεί κανείς να διαλέξει. Στιβαρότητα ή κομψότητα...

austalis-orcades-marconi.jpg
Πηγή© Fred Vanderbom

----------


## Στέφανος

Γνώρισα προχθές ένα κύριο που είχε πάει ως πλήρωμα να το παραλάβει.
Μου εξιστόρησε ότι επειδή το αγαπούσαν σαν καράβι, [αποκαλούμενο η Βασίλισσα του Αμερικάνικου Εμπορικού ναυτικού] ήθελαν να το κρατήσουν εκεί και ήταν αρκετός κόσμος δυσαρεστημένος από την πώληση στον Χανδρή. Όταν πήγαν λοιπόν να επιβιβασθούν είxε μαζευτεί πλήθος αλλά και αστυνομία, με την προστασία της οποίας έγινε τελικά και η επιβίβαση του πληρώματος. 
Στο παρακάτω σάιτ έχει μια φωτό από την αναχώρηση με τον εύστοχο τίτλο "τελευταία του Αμερικα ή πρώτη του Αυστραλίς".

Σε κάποιο από τα σάιτ που βρήκα για την ιστορία του πλοίου, (http://www.ssaustralishomepage.co.uk/history.html) αναφέρει ότι  the former _S.S. America_ left Newport  News forever with only union pickets and a few other people there to bid her  farewell, two hours after U.S.S. America left the yards for the first time amid  celebration. [όμως η καθέλκυση του αεροπλανοφόρου Αμέρικα έγινε τον Φεβρουάριο του ίδιου χρόνου]

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

italis.jpgΑυτή την φορά θα μου επιτρέψετε να υπερηφανευτώ γιά την σπανιότητα της φωτό με το πλοίο στον Πειραιά στην μοναδική σαιζόν σαν ITALIS.
Eίναι από την ταράτσα της Ηπειρωτικής κ θα χαρακτήριζα την εποχή εκείνη ως το τέλος της αθωότητας αφού λίγο μετά άρχιζαν να μπαίνουν σεκιούριτυ στα ναυτιλιακά μέγαρα κ έτσι αυτές οι πόζες αφ' υψηλού κατέστη αδύνατο να τραβηχθούν από τον κοινό καραβολάτρη.

----------


## τοξοτης

> italis.jpgΑυτή την φορά θα μου επιτρέψετε να υπερηφανευτώ γιά την σπανιότητα της φωτό με το πλοίο στον Πειραιά στην μοναδική σαιζόν σαν ITALIS.


..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ........................................

Σου επιτρέπουμε , σου επιτρέπουμε με τη προυπόθεση ότι θα μας πεις και χρονολογία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

πραγματικα μοναδικη!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ........................................
> 
> Σου επιτρέπουμε , σου επιτρέπουμε με τη προυπόθεση ότι θα μας πεις και χρονολογία.


Μεταξυ Σεπτεμβριου 1978 και Ιουνιου 1979 ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μεταξυ Σεπτεμβριου 1978 και Ιουνιου 1979 ;


Στην αρχή είχε έλθει στον ΝΜΔ  οταν το ξαναπήρε πίσω ο Χανδρής από τους Αμερικάνους ακόμα με τα σινιάλα τους.
Εδώ είναι καλοκαίρι '79 ακριβώς δεν ξέρω πότε.

----------


## despo

Σπάνια φωτογραφία !

----------


## Ellinis

Στον παρακάτω ιστότοπο υπάρχει ένα εκτενές ιστορικό του σκάφους με φωτογραφίες και κάποια γραφικά για το πως κατέρευσε σταδιακά το ναυάγιο του
http://www.ssamerica.bplaced.net/ssa...nstar1-en.html

----------


## Maiandros

Το AUSTRALIS σε δύο φωτογραφίες μέσα από το βιβλίο,"The Chandris Liners" του William H. Miller. Στην πρώτη,είναι φωτογραφημένο στο Cape Town τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1972.

P3275738.jpg P3235718.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα του Malcolm Cranfield με το παροπλισμένο πλοίο ως ALFERDOSS πια αλλά με το όνομα ITALIS να ξεχωρίζει ακόμη στην πλώρη όπως και το σινιάλο του Χανδρή στο φουγάρο. Πιο πέρα φαίνεται και μια ντάνα παροπλισμένων με το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ και το ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ της Ελμες να ξεχωρίζουν δίπλα στο ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ (πρ.ΑΕΤΟΣ).

mc0003.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

USS WEST POINT το 1944 απο το SHIPS NOSTALGIA

USS_West_Point_1941-46_ex_America_1940_at_Anchor_22nd_April_1944_copy.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σαν οπλιταγωγό 8650 πλήρωμα+στρατεύματα! :Surprised: 
Στο άλμπουρο διακρίνεται ραντάρ από αυτά που είχαν τα πολεμικά τότε.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια εξαιρετική πόζα του ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ που "έπιασε" η κάμερα του Luis Miguel Correira στη Λισσαβώνα το 1977 κατά το τελευταίο του ταξίδι προς την Ευρώπη ως υπερωκεάνιο. Μπήκα στον πειρασμό να "παίξω" με τον φωτισμό και νομίζω οτι έτσι είναι ακόμη πιο εντυπωσιακή.

img104.jpg
πηγή με επιπλέον φωτογραφίες του πλοίου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολλά τρεξίματα βλέπουμε κ αυτό εν όψει τερματισμού της γραμμής (περνούσε από Ηράκλειο στα τελευταία) κ της πώλησης που ακολούθησε.
Στη πηγή πολλά από τα πλοία της εταιρείας αναφέρονται με το πρόθεμα RHMS (Royal Hellenic Mail Ship).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AMERICA.jpg 

Ως AMERICA από το fotoflite.

----------


## Ellinis

Άλλη μια πόζα του πλοίου από το σύντομο διάστημα που ταξίδεψε ως ΙΤΑΛΙΣ. Μάλλον σφυρίζει για τη συνάντηση με το πλοίο απ'οπου βγήκε η φωτογραφία.

Italis.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το δευτερο φουγαρο τελικα του εδεινε αρχοντια  και εδειχνε ομορφοτερο! _

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> ΚΌλλη μια πόζα του πλοίου από το σύντομο διάστημα που ταξίδεψε ως ΙΤΑΛΙΣ. Μάλλον σφυρίζει για τη συνάντηση με το πλοίο απ'οπου βγήκε η φωτογραφία.
> 
> Italis.jpg
> πηγή


Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το καράβι που κροσάρει με την αντίθετη πορεία είναι και αυτό Χανδρεϊκο. Συνήθης πρακτική για καράβια της ίδιας εταιρίας με πληρώματα που έχουν κάνει μαζί στο παρελθόν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Το δευτερο φουγαρο τελικα του εδεινε αρχοντια  και εδειχνε ομορφοτερο! _


Αφαιρέθηκε στα πλαίσια του υποτιθέμενου εκμοντερνισμού.




> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το καράβι που  κροσάρει με την αντίθετη πορεία είναι και αυτό Χανδρεϊκο. Συνήθης  πρακτική για καράβια της ίδιας εταιρίας με πληρώματα που έχουν κάνει  μαζί στο παρελθόν.


Σωστά,γίνεται επίσης χάριν εντυπωσιασμού των επιβατών, "κ αυτό δικό μας είναι".

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι αυτό γίνεται κατά καιρούς πρωί μέσα στον Πειραιά με  το ΒLUE HORIZON να χαιρετιέται με ένα από τα αναχωρούντα μικρά της  εταιρείας.
Δλδ σίγουρα κάποιοι που είναι φίλοι κ μπορεί να έχουν κάνει μαζί.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αφαιρέθηκε στα πλαίσια του υποτιθέμενου εκμοντερνισμού.


Aφαιρέθηκε και επειδή είχε διαβρωθεί. Θα μπορούσαν να το έχουν επισκευάσει ή αντικαταστήσει αλλά είναι και αυτό που γράφεις οτι κάποιος θεώρησε οτι έτσι θα δείχνει πιο μοντέρνο.
Υπάρχει και η παρακάτω αναφορά οτι στα σχέδια τους ήταν να προσθέσουν κάποια αεροδυναμική υπερκατασκευή στην κόντρα γέφυρα.



> Her forward funnel that had become severely corroded due to years of  neglect was removed as part of an ambitious plan to modernize her  silhouette by adding streamlined superstructure above the bridge, but  this 'new look' was never completed.  
> πηγή


ενώ σε αλλη σελίδα αναφέρει και μια διάθεση για αντικατάσταση των μηχανών με ντήζελ:



> The ship unfortunately      was in bad need of new engines, her starboard propellor was alledgedly out      of balnace or her propellor shaft was bent, as one passenger has advised me      that the vibrations from the ship were totally unacceptable. It was known      that Chandris wanted to repower her with Diesel motors. However the costs      involved in the repowering of the liner was too much and due to her age she      was sold

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

alferdoss 1991 by a sparrow.jpgShips Monthly

Ως ALFERDOSS προσαραγμένο εσκεμμένα στην Ελευσίνα.Παρακμή... :Sorrow:

----------


## Ellinis

Το είχα δει προσαραγμένο περνώντας από την Εθνική και ήταν για πρώτη φορά πολύ κοντά στην ακτή. Επέστρεψα μετά από λίγες μέρες να το φωτογραφήσω αλλά μέχρι να πάω το είχανε αποκωλήσει και ήταν πάλι στα ανοιχτά.  :Grey:

----------


## a.molos

> Το είχα δει προσαραγμένο περνώντας από την Εθνική και ήταν για πρώτη φορά πολύ κοντά στην ακτή. Επέστρεψα μετά από λίγες μέρες να το φωτογραφήσω αλλά μέχρι να πάω το είχανε αποκωλήσει και ήταν πάλι στα ανοιχτά.




 Δεν ήσουν μόνο εσύ !  :Apologetic:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

australis - i schiffman1.jpg  Ships Monthly

Στο Κέιπ Τάουν καπνίζοντας...σαν αράπης!

----------


## esperos

Στην Ελευσίνα λίγο πριν μας εγκαταλείψει.

AMERICAN STAR.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Στην Ελευσίνα λίγο πριν μας εγκαταλείψει.
> 
> AMERICAN STAR.jpg


Για το μοιραίο ταξίδι του

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ σε φωτογραφια δημοσιευμενη στο περιοδικο ΑΡΓΩ τευχος 490 Σεπτεμβριος-Οκτωβριος 2008

_ΑΡΓΩ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ-ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΣ 2008.jpg

----------


## npapad

Σκαναρισμένο slide του ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick. Ο περιβάλλων χώρος με κάνει να υποθέτω ότι είναι στο Ρότερνταμ κάπου στη δεκαετία του 70 ?
australis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Σκαναρισμένο slide του ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick. Ο περιβάλλων χώρος με κάνει να υποθέτω ότι είναι στο Ρότερνταμ κάπου στη δεκαετία του 70 ?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194279


Νεκτάριε είναι στο Σαουθάμπτον. Όχι ότι το κατάλαβα αλλά δες _αυτή τη φωτογραφία_ που είναι στην ίδια θέση. Επίσης, πρέπει να δω πότε άλλαξε χρώμα (από άσπρο σε γκρι) μήπως καταλάβουμε πότε περίπου τραβηχτηκε.

----------


## npapad

> Νεκτάριε είναι στο Σαουθάμπτον. Όχι ότι το κατάλαβα αλλά δες _αυτή τη φωτογραφία_ που είναι στην ίδια θέση. Επίσης, πρέπει να δω πότε άλλαξε χρώμα (από άσπρο σε γκρι) μήπως καταλάβουμε πότε περίπου τραβηχτηκε.


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι στο Southampton στη φωτογραφία που παρέθεσες (αν δεις ούτε ο Peter ήταν σίγουρος και ρώταγε). Δες αυτή εδώ τη φωτογραφία από το Ρότερνταμ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=326358#
όπου φαίνεται και μία μπάριζα με Ολλάνδική σημαία.
Να μοιάζουν τόσο πολύ οι δύο προβλήτες ?

----------


## Ellinis

Τι να σου πω Νεκτάριε, δεν τα έχω επισκεφθεί τα δυο λιμάνια για να έχω άποψη. Πάντως τα σχόλια στην πρώτη φωτογραφία μου φαίνονται αρκετά πειστικά. 
Δες και τη σημαία στον ιστό. Νομίζω οτι είναι το βρετανικό Red Ensign. Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν κατά την παραμονή στην Αγγλία θα έπρεπε να σηκώσουν την συγκεκριμένη σημαία ή την εθνική σημαία;

australis.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Τι να σου πω Νεκτάριε, δεν τα έχω επισκεφθεί τα δυο λιμάνια για να έχω άποψη. Πάντως τα σχόλια στην πρώτη φωτογραφία μου φαίνονται αρκετά πειστικά. 
> Δες και τη σημαία στον ιστό. Νομίζω οτι είναι το βρετανικό Red Ensign. Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν κατά την παραμονή στην Αγγλία θα έπρεπε να σηκώσουν την συγκεκριμένη σημαία ή την εθνική σημαία;
> 
> australis.jpg


Ναι έχεις δίκιο, το red ensign είναι. Οπότε είναι σωστό το Southampton... Περίεργο πάντως πως μοιάζουν οι 2 προβλήτες (στις φωτογραφίες τουλάχιστον !). Οπότε μένει μόνο να βρούμε χονδρικά πότε είναι τραβηγμένη...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ναι έχεις δίκιο, το red ensign είναι. Οπότε είναι σωστό το Southampton... Περίεργο πάντως πως μοιάζουν οι 2 προβλήτες (στις φωτογραφίες τουλάχιστον !). Οπότε μένει μόνο να βρούμε χονδρικά πότε είναι τραβηγμένη...


 Αν θυμάμαι καλά το 1968 άλλαξε φορεσιά σε γκρι και αφαιρέθηκε το πρυμνιό κατάρτι με τοποθέτηση μικρής πρσθήκης στην πίσω τσιμινιέρα. ¶ρα περίοδος 1966-1967.

----------


## npapad

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά το 1968 άλλαξε φορεσιά σε γκρι και αφαιρέθηκε το πρυμνιό κατάρτι με τοποθέτηση μικρής πρσθήκης στην πίσω τσιμινιέρα. ¶ρα περίοδος 1966-1967.


Στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται και το KEYSTONE STATE (*αυτό εδώ*) που διαλύθηκε το 1972, οπότε είναι πριν το 1972 σίγουρα και μάλλον η υπόθεση του φίλου TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA είναι σωστή.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται και το KEYSTONE STATE (*αυτό εδώ*) που διαλύθηκε το 1972, οπότε είναι πριν το 1972 σίγουρα και μάλλον η υπόθεση του φίλου TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA είναι σωστή.


Μόλις το διασταύρωσα από το site του Ken Ironside S.S. Australis Homepage. Το 1968 άλλαξε χρώμα σε γκρι.

----------

